# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  الحب الالكتروني

## الوردة الاردنية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
---------------

حديثنا سيكون عن 
@ الحب الالكتروني @ 
(نقاش ساخن وجاد)
لايخفى على الجميع @الحب الالكتروني @والتعارف الذي يحصل
عن طريق النت (المواقع - المنتديات -الشات -الماسنجر...الخ 
وغيرها من المواقع والصفحات )واغلب الشباب والشابات لديه او
لديها صديق او صديقه على النت ربما بدأت العلاقه بالاعجاب
بتعارف أو موضوع معين وتحولت الى الصداقه ومن ثم الى الحب
المزعوم والسهر والارهاق على ازرة الكيبورد وشاشات الكمبيوتر

:«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»

فهل تتطورت مشاعرنا واحاسيسنا لتواكب 
الشبكه العنكبوتيه (الانترنت)؟؟
،
-هل هناك حب حقيقي على صفحات النت؟؟
،
-ام انه مجرد تسليه وتضييع للوقت ؟؟
،
-هل انت مؤيدة ام معارضة وماهي الاسباب ؟
،
-اذا كنت مؤيد ة هل تفضلين التعارف عن طريق المنتديات 
والمواقع ام عن طريق الشات ؟؟
،
-هل بالامكان ان يتحول ذالك الحب الى رباط مقدس(زواج)؟؟

،«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»

ارجوا ان يكون نقاشنا صادقا يحمل طابع الجديه للفائده 
اترك لاقلامكم الحره الاجابه والتعليق

----------


## محمد العزام

موضوع حلو وبغاية الاهمية ....للي بنشوفه اليوم من التطور التكنولوجي بكل شيء والانفتاح وعدم اللامبالاة في هذه الامور 

موضوع الحب الالكتروني غالبا ماينتهي بالفشل لاسباب عديدة البعد ..... عدم التكلم بصراحة في مختلف الامور ... رفض الاهل لموضوع الزواج بهذه الطريقة او ربما رفض احد الطرفين لذات الطريقة 

ولكن ذلك لايمنع من وجود علاقات حب ناجحة بالطريقة الالكترونية ...بمختلف الاساليب ولايمنع ايضا من وجود عامل الصدق والصراحة في كل الامور ...وهناك الكثير من الحالات اقصد حالات الزواج التي تمت بهذه الطريقة ...

انا لست ضد لانه ربما يجمعك القدر بانسان انت بحاجة اليه بتفكيره وتعاليمه وقدرته على العيش بهذه الحياة بطريقة متوازنة ...

ولكن اغلب مايحصل بهذه الفترة هو التعارف من اجل المصلحة فقط فمثلا س من الناس يتعرف على ص من الناس من اجل المصلحة بالرغم من انه بمجرد الذكر للزواج فان الكل يشمئز من سماعها وهذه العلاقات نادرا ماتنجح ونهايتها الفشل بنسبة كبيرة 


اشكرك الورده على ماقدمتي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

بالطبع هناك من نجحت علاقته مع الطرف الآخر و استمرت و انتهت بالإرتباط و الزواج لكن هؤلاء الاشخاص لا يمكن إطلاق عليهم صفة الحب عن طريق الإنترنت لأنهم تعرفوا على بعضهم من خلال الإنترنت و لم يحبوا من خلاله و إنما التعامل المباشر و من خلال الواقع هو من جعل علاقتهم تنجح و تستمر.

شكرا محمد على مرورك العبق

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الوردة الاردنية تختلف الاسباب التي تجعل فكرتنآ نحو الحب الالكتروني لأسباب عيدة ربما المكان او الزمان او حتى الاشخاص ،،
لان بإختلافهم تختلف الاراء نحو ذلكـ 

لكن الفكرة المعهوده ان الحب بهذه الطريقه مصيره الفشل لانه يحتوي تناقضات كثيره 
ربما لان الاغلب سيعيش على الطيف والامل المزعوم ،،

الحب يحتاج الى قلبين صادقين واحاسيس لا تحكي عن طريق المنتديات او صفحات الانترنت ،،

اشكركـِ ،،  :Eh S(7): 
،،

----------


## علاء سماره

للأسف ما بعرف 
بس صاحبي تعرف على بنت عنطريق
الفيس او قلي بدو يخطبها

----------

